# Bad news , I'm done.



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2017)

After a visit to a team of REDO ortho surgeons in Saratoga the past two days and a battery of tests the Total Hip Replacement done 16 months ago has loosened uo in the femoral portion of the device . I have been in excruciating pain the past 5 days . For the past 16 months this has gotten progressively worse , first thay. Though a tendon was impinged , then they thought it was a nerve issue and after 2 nerve blocks and one libe shot no change .then it was thought to be a muscle. Issue . I did NOTHING to cause the loosening . No falls , no jumping , nothing 

PROBLEM  was diagnosed that the femoral part of the unit was TOO short . This was a judgement call during initial surgery basd on evaluations BUT being too short in did not angulate properly in the femoral bone cavity and moved causing additional bone growth at the top of the head of the unit causing mondo pain .  

So the redo team has seen this many times , it is a team of 10 orthos , one of which is a former teammate of my son . They did a battery of test yestrday and today in Saratoga , iam now home 200 miles north and will have a bone density test then return for a final data analysis of all the tests and the talk about scheduling of a new surgery to replace the femoral unit . He will creat a small window on. The site and go in 

so by the time this all heals ip and rehab is completed i will be 75 and have missed 2 1/2 seasons so returning to this even if a highly sucessful rehab will be a major lift . Golf will also be out probably this summer till this heals 

so its been a good run , i am thankful for the past 40 plus yrs of sliding sports and will still hang out here to enjoy everyones experiences and of course to bust your chops,on


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the issues with your hip replacement Warp. I hope you have a successful 2nd surgery and all goes well. As far as skiing in the future, never say never.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2017)

Sad to hear this too!  Always enjoyed you input and you graciously shared your story and it was cool to see you return.  Hope things go better this second time around.  Best wishes!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2017)

Man, sorry to hear this Warp.  I wish you the best with the new surgery and hope you beat all odds on best case scenarios of recovery.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey you can ski in your 80s.. keep your head up


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2017)

mriceyman said:


> Hey you can ski in your 80s.. keep your head up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



And then some!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2017)

Hang in there Warp, hopefully the results of the next procedure will be more successful.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear Warp.  I hope the new surgery goes off without a hitch.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2017)

sorry to hear the news Warp.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 26, 2017)

Best wishes man.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 26, 2017)

Sucks to get old and broken. I personally don't believe we're meant to grow and die. We were originally created, yes created, to live forever and ski forever without ever needing hip replacements. I also believe we will soon be restored to that condition.

If you want to know why I feel this way send a pm. In the meantime, keep your chin up. It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2017)

Keep you head up Warp...keep working to your goal.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Hang in there Warp. Things may take a turn for the better down the road.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2017)

You got this Warp! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the uplift  guys , it is appreciated . I still have the desire and that hope will motivate me i am just preparing myself mentally for the possibility of it not happening .. My new dic is one of 20 and has a great national rep for this kind of surgery on this particular REDO.

Those of you who know me ,know i am a pretty positive ole dude and have beaucoup interests. This is another hurdle , but i have climbed the mountain of medical maladies for the past 8 yrs , that open heart was a breeze compared to these two surgeries and the pain . Also had two emergency hospitalizations this past fall for previously undiagnosed A flutter  heart issues . One at Leahy clinic when i was visiting family on labor day the other a week later here at home . That now is under control  but im getting tired of being unable to be the guy i was .  

But frankly even with this nasty hip crap i stillplayed decent golf for an ole fart   Yeah Doc still looking at hi 70s low 80's so it aint all bad . I will most likely miss this upcoming season tho . But i remain upbeat and will muddle through this one too.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks for the uplift  guys , it is appreciated . I still have the desire and that hope will motivate me i am just preparing myself mentally for the possibility of it not happening .. My new dic is one of 20 and has a great national rep for this kind of surgery on this particular REDO.
> 
> Those of you who know me ,know i am a pretty positive ole dude and have beaucoup interests. This is another hurdle , but i have climbed the mountain of medical maladies for the past 8 yrs , that open heart was a breeze compared to these two surgeries and the pain . Also had two emergency hospitalizations this past fall for previously undiagnosed A flutter  heart issues . One at Leahy clinic when i was visiting family on labor day the other a week later here at home . That now is under control  but im getting tired of being unable to be the guy i was .
> 
> But frankly even with this nasty hip crap i stillplayed decent golf for an ole fart   Yeah Doc still looking at hi 70s low 80's so it aint all bad . I will most likely miss this upcoming season tho . But i remain upbeat and will muddle through this one too.



Crazy stuff - I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Warp. 
Your health is most important now. You never know what life throws you crap something positive will come from it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Jan 29, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> i stillplayed decent golf for an ole fart   Yeah Doc still looking at hi 70s low 80's so it aint all bad . .



Breaking 80 in golf is like running a zipper down Out Limits non-stop.  Prayers for you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2017)

jimk said:


> Breaking 80 in golf is like running a zipper down Out Limits non-stop.  Prayers for you.




Thank you for your kind words , prayers are very welcomed . Have a great season . There are NO bad days on the mountain, just some better than others


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 30, 2017)

hang in, best wishes for an amazing recovery!!!

Still holding out hope we will share a chair and a buttery ski slope some day soon!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 31, 2017)

Hell i would love to break 80.. and im happy when i break 90 lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm so sorry - but also know when you get fixed up you are not done skiing. I can't imagine your frustration when you rely on your body to do the things you love and it fails.  I've never golfed - but that's a hard sport?! Lmao...just razzing. Keep your chin up, stay outdoors in fresh air and enjoy it as much as you can during recovery.  You've got this


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> hang in, best wishes for an amazing recovery!!!
> 
> Still holding out hope we will share a chair and a buttery ski slope some day soon!




STRATMAN !!!  Dude THAT would be. EPIC .. Part of my mental health break in recovery will be playin this  nasty assed puppy but leaving the rug on the shelf. Bwaaa hahahaha


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2017)

But in reality that LP weighs a ton so may end up playing this badboy more often . It has nice tonal output and is very light so less strain on the hip


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 31, 2017)

Traded my 11# 1973 Les Paul Deluxe for a 2001 Nashville built Gibson ES335 for pretty much that reason....unplayable on stage. Too heavy!

The 335 is a good one so I feel the deal was fair but the new owner loves the Deluxe and gigs with it....ha ha he is a beast!

Most of my guitar time tho is being spent with a reissue Fender 72 Thinline Tele.  I had an original 1974 72 Thinline that was junk. This reissue is fabulous.




These guys are takin a nap!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice Axe Quiver !!!!  I got my two plus a third one a cheap fender knock off .  I play strictly for fun except when my sons and grandsons are here for extended stays a couple times a yr . ONE of the GRANDboys is a serious drum monkey and so we got rhythm guys , lead guys , bass guys and the monkey . One of us can carry a tune vocally so its interesting Bwaaa haahhaha

i am a hacker , strictly a legend in my own mind   but have a lot of phun with it . 

I use a Boss GT 6 trick box with beaucoup effects and cabinet models and also just picked up a new Vox amp 120 with a bunch of effects but also other stuff that allows you to customize sound and cabinets .   Thanks for sharing , btw i love that. Tele , never played one ........want one  bwa hahaha . 

You know the insanity boys n toys and all that . 

Thanks again


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 1, 2017)

Culled herd huge last couple years. Down to 6 electrics and one Yamaha acoustic and a USA Fender  Standard Jazz Bass.
All my vintage tube amps are sold off running a Vox AC15 C1 with a few mods. Sounds great got tired of maintaining the vintage Fender amps. 

Guitar tip tip of the decade ? Get a looper. Got a basic Boss RC1. Best thing I've done for my playing since completing Berklee Guitar Method 1,2 and 3!!! Plenty of YouTube demos. If you check my Instagram feed I put up some looper noodling with my pink 86 Tokai strat. Trust me get a looper!!

Since you seem to like pics.....


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe this linky will work @warpdaddy though you will probably have to sign into your IG account to hear audio...

Some real raw looper noodling AC15 straight in. Triple tracked Tokai Strat

https://instagram.com/p/BK3dihABibB/


----------



## crank (Feb 1, 2017)

I am picking up a MIM Tele this evening!  I gig 2-3 times a month in a modern country band and have been using my Schecter Strat.  Tele should add a bit of twang to my sound.  Band will be surprised when I show up with the Tele Friday night.

I have played many a Les Paul in shops and always told myself it was just too dang heavy.  My back would be killing me after a gig with one of those beasts strapped around my neck.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 1, 2017)

crank said:


> I am picking up a MIM Tele this evening!  I gig 2-3 times a month in a modern country band and have been using my Schecter Strat.  Tele should add a bit of twang to my sound.  Band will be surprised when I show up with the Tele Friday night.
> 
> I have played many a Les Paul in shops and always told myself it was just too dang heavy.  My back would be killing me after a gig with one of those beasts strapped around my neck.



Yep and my 73 Deluxe went beyond heavy....it was a beaut tho with awesome tone. Can't even play a Les Paul comfortably as a lap sit down guitar IMHO so it was time to go. Like I said the guy who I traded with for the ES335 loves it. So we are both happy, which is nice. I love the 335!

This was her, new owner put a Lollar Mini Humbucker back in. I had a PRS Dragon you can see placed in the bridge position - not routed .....



The current MIM tele's are sweet, most models are fantastic. Not a big fan of the standards but all the versions based on 50's tele are fantastic currently. Baja are killer but a lot of folks are bitchin about the poly finish failing.....

Just played a MIM classic player 50's style with nitro finish, alnico pups and reverse tone controls the other day for a long time at my GC. It was absolutely awesome!

Another winner is the Squire Classic Vibe 50's. You have to change out all the electronics and the jack but other then that perfect.....can buy completely done electronics on eBay from quality sellers for $50 so easy peazy with super quality parts and soldering.....if I wasn't committed to culling the herd I would have already bought one of those. The Squire VM 72 Thinline is real nice too!


----------



## jimk (Feb 2, 2017)

What kind of guitar is John McLaughlin playing in this concert with Carlos Santana from 2016?   See wicked solo at about 41:30.  It looks very light and small.  Santana plays really great in this concert too.  




 
Suck at the guitar, but was always a fan of good players.  Way back in my college days early-mid 70s I saw McLaughlin play, also Frank Zappa, Billy Gibbons, Jan Akkerman (of Focus).  Other players I've seen over the years:  BB King, George Benson, Larry Coryell, Charlie Byrd, Derek Trucks


----------



## crank (Feb 2, 2017)

I looked it up and it's made buy a guy called Mike Sabre.  He also uses a Paul Reed Smith, which is what Santana uses I think.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Hang in there Warp, hopefully the results of the next procedure will be more successful.....



+1


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 3, 2017)

@warpdaddy update?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok 2 weeks after surgery :   Surgery went very well , only an hr and 20 minutes NOT the 3 to 5 hrs expected . Why , because the femoral device that was too short was SO loose it came out easily , so no additional ry good bone needed to be broken or longer incision made . SPent 2 nites in the hospital during the blizzard of 17 . My daughter and son from LIttleton' Ma and Manhattan came to Saratoga to drive us home 4 hrs north . They stayed 5 days to help us out .

Had 3 pt sessions so far , mobility is very good , no more bobbing !! Can balance on a soft raised platform while blind folded and pt gently nudges me , can do squats , leg lifts , side outs and a drill that simulated the old football drill of lifting knees thru a tire obstacle course. Also got thru a Chicane style obstacle course and climbed stairs , ramps etc . Walking about 500 - 800 ft . STARTING To use the cane instead of walker BUT inside only till ice and snow melts . Went back to Sratoga this past tues /wed to remove surgical staples .  They cut me in the SAME incisions no no additional scarring .

pt now 3 times a week plus home routines , I WILL listen to the ole BOD this time thru rather than going Balls to the Wall lik3 i did a yr an half ago .. Btw bone density was very good so no cement .. My gait is way better now  

only reall issue is the god awful fissure i got in the butt six months ago from an IV drip opiodals when i was hospitalized foe Aflutter . This beotch is extreme pain for about 6-7 hrs after a dump . I had the bastard botoxed but not much relief . These tend to take a loooong tim3 and may require additional botoxing or intervention ...ugh . For yrs i have been i PIA and NOW i got one dammit :razz:

BTW unsolicited commentery from my surgeon " I see you skiing next season " he is a glade runner himself so gets it 

VERY thankful gor all the medical wizardry and great support of. Family and friends . Got home our Chief Med Officer bought me some very cool guitar books and stuff , other friends  cooked us seberal dinners , desserts etc and have had beaucoup calls so i am a lucky old sumbitch !


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2017)

You got this Warp!  See you on the hill next season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ok 2 weeks after surgery :   Surgery went very well , only an hr and 20 minutes NOT the 3 to 5 hrs expected . Why , because the femoral device that was too short was SO loose it came out easily , so no additional ry good bone needed to be broken or longer incision made . SPent 2 nites in the hospital during the blizzard of 17 . My daughter and son from LIttleton' Ma and Manhattan came to Saratoga to drive us home 4 hrs north . They stayed 5 days to help us out .
> 
> Had 3 pt sessions so far , mobility is very good , no more bobbing !! Can balance on a soft raised platform while blind folded and pt gently nudges me , can do squats , leg lifts , side outs and a drill that simulated the old football drill of lifting knees thru a tire obstacle course. Also got thru a Chicane style obstacle course and climbed stairs , ramps etc . Walking about 500 - 800 ft . STARTING To use the cane instead of walker BUT inside only till ice and snow melts . Went back to Sratoga this past tues /wed to remove surgical staples .  They cut me in the SAME incisions no no additional scarring .
> 
> ...


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 2, 2017)

Great news Warp. Definitely need to push for the hills next season, maybe January!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Apr 8, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues with your hip replacement Warp. I hope you have a successful 2nd surgery and all goes well. As far as skiing in the future, never say never.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted.



+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2017)

Update : had 6 week ck up , all xrays show solid  implant, properly aligned with  no issues . Now driving snd walking 8 blocks a day with cane. Go to pt 3 times a week going well.in addition to beaucoup exercises and stretch am doing two machines for 30 minutes . I am now able to sleep on both sides in a bed ,no longer limited to sleeping on my back .

Best of all that damned fissure that was intensly painful for 8 hrs a day has healed after botoxing and a 200 dollar salve that my damned insurance refused to pay (  bastards &#55357;&#56447. So life is better . Doc says i can use my irons and wedges in the late summer , no silly stick till nect season tho . These reconstruction surgeries take longer to rehab than a first instance surgery But. The good news is i am on pace with the weekly goals for 7 weeks FOR FIRST INSTANCE SURGERIES  in terms of what i am able to do .

so far so good &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Abubob (May 1, 2017)

Your last two reports might mean a change in thread titles? Like, "I think he's dead. No, I'm not!"


----------



## Glenn (May 1, 2017)

News sounds positive Warp!


----------



## jimk (May 1, 2017)

What's the old saying...getting old sucks, but it beats the alternative.  Whether you know it or not, tackling your health issues with grace and gumption sets a great example for all your friends and family...including us.  Every one of us will face something like what you are facing sooner or later.  A win for you is a win for us!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2017)

jimk said:


> What's the old saying...getting old sucks, but it beats the alternative.  Whether you know it or not, tackling your health issues with grace and gumption sets a great example for all your friends and family...including us.  Every one of us will face something like what you are facing sooner or later.  A win for you is a win for us!



Jimk you nailed it !!   This is exactly why i post this stuff . I hope to help others realize  that you just have to try your best to stay positive and do whatever is necessary to get through stuff and that age while an issue is not always an insurmontable barrier . You folks all have helped me tremendously with your support too .

for that i am extremely grateful !
w


----------



## Abubob (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers 
 i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers
> i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options



Awesome!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 8, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers
> i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options


Great new Warp! Take it slow and just enjoy getting outnon snow again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2017)

warp - looking forward to your first trip report of the season!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks guys ! Gary my report will bore you tears , after all i ,ll be in my 75 th year next May and havent been on skis for two seasons and will have to conquer my own nervous jitters again and probably will be on low level stuff .......Not exactly the stuff  for epic reports :dunce:

But just getting the green light for it was a real boost , but man do i NEED to get back into shape after these last 2 years


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> i ,ll be in my 75 th year next May and havent been on skis for two seasons and will have to conquer my own nervous jitters again and probably will be on low level stuff .......



the mere fact that you post a trip report, considering your description above, makes it worth reading. cheers to you Warp! :beer:


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats warp


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome news!


----------



## dlague (Oct 9, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers
> i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options



Great to here!  Hoping everything is smoothing sailing from here on!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers
> i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options



Awesome++++


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2017)

Again thanks guys for th eencouragement , much appreciated !


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 10, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Again thanks guys for th eencouragement , much appreciated !


Hey Warp, great news, I hope the latest fix is permanent. I've been happy both my knees have felt great lately despite having a greater load to bear. Go figure, more nutrients?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome news Warp!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 13, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> Quick update : 6 months in , walking 2 miles a pop , playing golf , doc cleared me for skiing . He advised strictly to cruising groomers
> i will have to get used to it again, missed the last TWO seasons with this stuff .  NIce ro have stability and options



Hope to see you on the hill down the road friend!


----------

